# Why isn't mebeverine available in the USA?



## AmericanPatriot (Dec 6, 2009)

Just a thought: why has this drug never been marketed in the US, given its evidence of efficacy, low incidence of side-effects, and no extra anticholinergic effects... especially given how common IBS is?

Look as far as you'd like. There is little info on mebeverine outside the US. Most of the literature and websites talking about it are also European websites.

What gives?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know if I've seen anything that indicates the companies submitted the data/paperwork to get it approved by the US FDA. Just because they make a drug doesn't mean they have to apply to the US to sell it.

Back from google....

I did find a couple of DMF things on the FDA site (one from 1966 and two in the 1980's). They are all in active and it sounds like those are mostly a this is the drug, this is how we make it and mostly an intellectual property thing, not a demonstration of safety and efficacy in preparation for sale.


----------



## socialdane (Mar 29, 2014)

It does seem like a waste not to use it in the U.S. of A. though. It's been working well for me so far!

Note to self: Do not move to the U.S.A.


----------

